# The common sense quit factor



## #ubered (Aug 1, 2015)

I am one of many uber drivers who started on a promise, or even worse a whole string of promises, only to realise that Uber just isn't worth it.

Like many new drivers, I bought a brand new vehicle. Didn't factor in the actual running costs and every time a service is due I tended to work an extra 25-30 hours for a week or 2 to cover the cost.

So, all the anxiety of deactivation or low ratings or being fined by law enforcement (I now realise Uber don't cover every associated cost and hear of many drivers now with lien over property etc through the courts!) aside, the actual earnings are far from what Iber claimed they were!

By my reckoning, almost just half. Yes less than 50% of what Uber claimed.

My way forward. I've been asked to join a class action. I'm going to accept. I am not up for any legals and if it succeeds I win up to $73,000 which just to be clear, only means that every hour I did for Uber was paid at the minimum wage!

That's almost perverse! But I appreciate how we all get hooked. The possibility of that long great paying fare. The highest surge. The really good in car connection. But the reality is different.

I have endured a kind of self loathing now for almost a year and finally I am free!

Look out for an increasing number of class actions because you can count on one thing. Once one wins, more will come crawling out of the woodwork and I've done the math. Uber could go broke if they all get up in the next 6-24 months because one thing I noticed. Uber has a very high succession planning problem.

All the bonuses they offered me they can't afford to pay any more. The % has increased and the joke is, they still have the nerve to call us "partners".

Slaves more like!

To those yet to see it, we are not slaves yet we accept being forced into servitude Uber style and we are our own worst enemy!

Have a good long look at your actual hours. Actual expenses. Actual time sitting around feeling like a scavenger.

Is it worth it?

Not for me!

Uber On - not bloody likely!

Good luck to those who can't break the chains hoping for the upturn that will never come!​


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Well said and Congratz!!

Wishing you the best 

Uber Off


----------

